# Transducer Location?



## Moldman (Nov 29, 2009)

I am replacing my Eagle 500c with a Lowrance Elite 7 HDI, I have a 90hp Johnson and 15hp Merc as a kicker located to the right of the Johnson if your looking from the rear. The distance between the props is 24", can I mount the new transducer between them without having problems? Thanks


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Myself, I'd try to keep the transducer out from between the motors but, that's me. I highly recommend that you put a transducer mounting plate on the boat. Use that to move your transducer for the best signal. I moved mine three times before I found the sweet spot and never put an additional hole in the transom.


----------



## Nodakhtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Moldman said:


> I am replacing my Eagle 500c with a Lowrance Elite 7 HDI, I have a 90hp Johnson and 15hp Merc as a kicker located to the right of the Johnson if your looking from the rear. The distance between the props is 24", can I mount the new transducer between them without having problems? Thanks


I would not mount the new transducer between the 2 props, mount it to the left of the 90 hp.


----------

